
Nintendo DS Architecture – A Practical Analysis - danhor
https://www.copetti.org/projects/consoles/nintendo-ds/
======
strangecasts
> Nonetheless, over-writing the rest of the flash memory can still produces
> catastrophic results!

As exploited by DSBricker [1], a trojan (!?) for the DS, which posed as a ROM
loader for flashcarts, but silently trashed the firmware of the DS and the
flashcart [2].

[1]
[https://www.theregister.com/2005/10/12/nintendo_trojan/](https://www.theregister.com/2005/10/12/nintendo_trojan/)

[2] [https://www.neogaf.com/threads/darkfader-apologizes-for-
dsbr...](https://www.neogaf.com/threads/darkfader-apologizes-for-
dsbricker.66852/)

